

RSA Certificate Map - indutny
http://indutny.github.io/collect-certs/

======
baxter001
What's going on with italy short public and long private, an outlier for both
in europe.

~~~
indutny
I have investigated this thing and it looks like there are lots of
certificates issued by `Vodafone (Secure Networks)` for the hosts like
[https://vox2365476.mynet.vodafone.it/main.cgi?page=index.htm...](https://vox2365476.mynet.vodafone.it/main.cgi?page=index.html)

------
carlosdp
At first, I was really confused because normally land masses are a brighter
color than oceans. The colors should probably be inverted so that land has a
color with detail and the ocean is all black to make it easier to parse which
is which.

Pretty cool though!

~~~
indutny
Pull requests are welcome ;)

------
vtlynch
"Public" and "Private" denotes if its an internal/external server?

~~~
aosmith
Keys are generated in pairs. The public key is a key you can safely share.
Other users encrypt data with your public key, this data can only be decrypted
with your private key. Private keys should be stored locally and securely.

~~~
vtlynch
Yes I am aware of key pairs. But my understanding is that RSA key pairs are
often (and unless im mistaken, required to be) the same number of bits.

~~~
aosmith
Generally yes, but subkeys can differ in length. I'm not sure if RSA supports
subkeys but that's my initial thought.

------
pbnjay
I wished this worked better in mobile, looks pretty slick!

------
_-__---
Go Boston!

